# USITT '11: ControlBooth Meet-Up Friday 11am - 1pm!



## Kelite (Mar 4, 2011)

We would like to welcome all ControlBooth members to stop by Apollo booth #440 at USITT next week on FRIDAY MARCH 11 from 11am to 1pm. 

Visit with other ControlBooth personalities, and while you're there name our newest Apollo Gel Color!

Event: “Name That Gel Color” Contest
When: 11:00 a.m. – 5:30 p.m.
Where: Apollo Booth #440.
What: Take a look at the new color we are adding and enter a creative name for it. Keep in mind tough standards have been set with names like Simply Mauvelous and Yellow Snow, so all entries should be fun and descriptive. The Grand Prize winner receives an iPod Touch, and each Honorable Mention will receive a _Gel_ebration t-shirt! Entry deadline is 5:30 p.m. Friday.


(Hint*- This shade falls between Dominant Lavender #AP3250 and Whispering Lavender #AP3300)

It's a *Gelebration*!


----------



## derekleffew (Mar 4, 2011)

Kelite said:


> ...It's a *Gelebration*!


Everybody now: 
Jell - ah - bray - shun
We gonna party and have a good time tonight! 

Keith, are you going to be there?


----------



## Kelite (Mar 4, 2011)

derekleffew said:


> Everybody now:
> Jell - ah - bray - shun
> We gonna party and have a good time tonight!
> 
> Keith, are you going to be there?


 


Nice Derek, _*very*_ nice!

This started going through my head when I read your post= YouTube - Kool & The Gang - Celebration


Alas, I will not be attending USITT (again) as I'm preparing for a few tradeshows in Frankfurt Germany and Montreal Canada. 

However, KC Hooper, Rich Dale, Monty McWilliams and many other Apollo staff will be on hand to provide a delightful tradeshow experience for all who stop in and say 'Hi'! 

Also attending will be the latest Apollo Standing O winner, Natalie Robin. Please take a moment to say hello to Natalie if you drop by, as she is really a buzz! (And I mean it- great attitude and hard working. She spent a few days snowed in here at Apollo when the NYC airports were shut down. Any time spent with Natalie will certainly be time well spent!))



http://award.apollodesign.net/NRobin/Default.aspx


Altogether now- Gel - a - brate good times Come on!


----------



## HiThere (Mar 5, 2011)

gel - makes -nice light- ya mann


----------



## ScottT (Mar 6, 2011)

Gah... USITT is three hours away from Virginia Tech & I'm at home, on spring break, 7 hours away from USITT. Dang, should have planned better.


----------



## gregeye (Mar 9, 2011)

when does The tradeshow start again in terms of date?


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Mar 9, 2011)

So, who's going?

I'll be there!


----------



## dvsDave (Mar 9, 2011)

This is as close as any show has been to me in years and I can't go  Boss decided to take vacation this week so I'm stuck holding down the fort at my day job. 

Many apologies to all.


----------



## Kelite (Mar 10, 2011)

A little bird told me of something _very unique_ and quite personal taking place at the Apollo booth today...

Details to follow, as it is a surprise for someone!


----------



## Kelite (Mar 10, 2011)

Kelite said:


> A little bird told me of something _very unique_ and quite personal taking place at the Apollo booth today...
> 
> Details to follow, as it is a surprise for someone!




Well, the wedding proposal that occured within the Apollo tradeshow booth went very well and she said YES!

woohoo!


----------



## derekleffew (Mar 10, 2011)

Was a custom "Will You Marry Me?" gobo involved? 

Or did the groom-to-be cheap out with one from the standard catalog like this?


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Mar 10, 2011)

I didn't see the proposal, I was too busy looking at ETC's new Selador PAR, evaluating Lex Products so-new-it-ain't-got-a-spec-sheet-yet Zip Cord replacement thats hard duty approved, chatting about politics at Union Connector, listening to A.C. Lighting's passionate reasoning on why a ColorForce is better than a Selador, and discussing innovation vs. market with the people at Leprecon.

Among today's highlights was a VERY informative session by Jay O'Glerum on calculating Design Safety Factors in rigging system components.


----------



## themuzicman (Mar 10, 2011)

d&b had a legit line array class Wednesday night! Excited for the double blind testing seminar tomorrow!


----------



## derekleffew (Mar 10, 2011)

gafftapegreenia said:


> ...I was too busy looking at ETC's new Selador PAR, ...


Oh sure, they can't make a decent Fresnel, but they can make an LED PAR. Tell us more! Where's the pictures?


themuzicman said:


> d&b had a legit line array class ...


As opposed to an illegit line array class? Which was fatherless, the line array or the class?


----------



## avkid (Mar 10, 2011)

derekleffew said:


> As opposed to an illegit line array class? Which was fatherless, the line array or the class?


 There are plenty of illegitimate "line arrays" out there.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Mar 10, 2011)

derekleffew said:


> Oh sure, they can't make a decent Fresnel, but they can make an LED PAR. Tell us more! Where's the pictures?


 

Pictures are coming, you know I have to be a tease first. 

Of course, I guess you can't really even call it a PAR, more as it's a round Selador. 

Now, Altman's SpectraPAR actually uses PAR lenses, imagine that!


----------



## venuetech (Mar 11, 2011)

how can it be a PAR without the reflector?


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Mar 11, 2011)

venuetech said:


> how can it be a PAR without the reflector?


 
Well, technically, each diode is in its own parabolic reflector, however I certainly understand your point. I think the reason they are often called "PARs" is because they are measured, sized and often designed to fit with regular incandescent PARs.


----------



## doctrjohn (Mar 11, 2011)

This is what was sent to dealers earlier in the week:View attachment Desire_App_Sht_USITT.pdf


Best,
John


----------



## Kelite (Mar 11, 2011)

Delivered in the classic ETC sort of way too- 

I look forward to seeing this fixture line!


(Oh, and for those keeping track of the romance @ USITT, Apollo made at least one custom gobo inserted into the fixture the day before- awaiting the soon-to-be blissful couple to strategically 'hit their marks'...)


----------



## derekleffew (Mar 15, 2011)

doctrjohn said:


> This is what was sent to dealers earlier in the week:View attachment 4643


Let's hope the stage light fares better than Blanche DuBois.


How many under fifty will even understand this ad?


----------



## ruinexplorer (Mar 15, 2011)

derekleffew said:


> Let's hope the stage light fares better than Blanche DuBois.
> How many under fifty will even understand this ad?


 
Score one for the under 50 crowd.


----------



## avkid (Mar 16, 2011)

derekleffew said:


> Let's hope the stage light fares better than Blanche DuBois.View attachment 4658View attachment 4659
> 
> 
> How many under fifty will even understand this ad?


That is awesome.


----------



## Kelite (Mar 17, 2011)

Kelite said:


> Well, the wedding proposal that occured within the Apollo tradeshow booth went very well and she said YES!
> 
> woohoo!


 

*Congratulations to John Gruber and Siobhan Ruane, who were engaged to be wed while visiting the Apollo booth at USITT.

To view the short video- click here: YouTube - An engagement fit for a theatre technician*


From the Apollo Blog- _"Today was a great day at USITT! Had many great conversations with professors, students, lighting designers and more! Thanks to all participated in our panel discussion. We also had a first for Apollo … our first booth proposal, yes, someone asked their girlfriend for her hand in marriage in our booth. The sly people of USITT had contacted us in advance and we had a proposal gobo waiting!"_


----------



## Kelite (Mar 17, 2011)

This is Gaelic for: 'Siobhan, will you marry me?'


----------

